# Paint Horse Personalities ?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

They are like any other horse, honestly, there isn't an answer to this question. Their personalities vary so much.

I've owned quite a few paints. The mare I have now is sweet and gentle. And then she'll be the biggest PITA, blonde, ditzy, dork.

I had a paint gelding from 2 years til he was 8 years, and he was the calmest horse we've ever owned. Even at 2. He acted like he was 30. We regret selling him.

Another mare I owned for 5 years, she was born here, there was always something "off" with her. She was a PITA as well.

Could also be a mare thing. ;-) Our geldings have all been great horses. Mares on the other hand are...a PITA.


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

haha thanks  I'm just nervous about working with these two horses. It'll be my first time working with horses without my trainers by my side. I'm 16. But the guy that owns these horses aparently trusts me enough to work with them and ride them on my own, or at least thats what I keep telling myself to comfort myself


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Honestly, I would suggest going into this with a completely blank mind as far as any expectations, etc about breed traits/behavior -- go in and start with each horse by doing an evaluation with your own eyes and mind and assess where each horse is without any preconceived notions about what they are/aren't like. Don't think of horses them as paints (or TBs, arabs, etc......), just think of them and treat them as horses first, then as individuals.....


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks !


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

It does depend on the individual horse for sure....but the three that I have met, I know...not very many at all, but all of them have been dominant, assertive horses. I met my horse when he was 10months old, and his brother, who was 2. And then another I met was at the barn I had my horse at, and they all had very similar personalities, in that they were very particular in the people that they liked, if they didnt like you, you knew it, and if they did, you knew it. 

My horse will do quite a bit for me, but with some other people, he'll act like he has no clue, or has never learned anything before. These three horses could just happen to be similar due to their bloodlines though.....but like you said, def depends on the individual horse!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

My trainers mom has 11 and all have different personalities from calm and kind to straight mean. It really depends on the horse my favorite of hers is a 17 hand red dun paint gelding with a PITA attitude and a sweet huge bay gelding who loved everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

My TB paint was absolutely the sweetest, most loving horse i could ever ask for personality wise. Paints in general have a very docile and sweet personality, but they do tend to loovveee dirt, so watch your back


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh gossh. im in for a treat then, but thanks !


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

HorseCourage said:


> Oh gossh. im in for a treat then, but thanks !


I have a Paint mare who's a bluffer. At the sale where I bought her, when I first went up to her stall without her owner present, she pinned her ears and made gawd awful faces at me. As soon as I opened the door to the stall she turned her butt to me and faced the corner. She got spanked with the halter and told, "NO" and she turned around and put her face in the corner next to me, so technically she wasn't giving me her butt......LOL! I put the halter on her, led her out to the trailer, loaded her up and pffffffft end of bluffing. My husband went to meet her the next day in her quarantine stall, same act. He fed her an apple treat, last time either one of us has seen caca ears or face! :lol:

She now, after about 2 weeks, comes to the gate, nickers and puts her chin on my shoulder and follows me around when I do chores. She comes into each stall as we're picking and 'inspects' and tries to 'help' when we're cleaning up the barn aisle. She's got quite a nice personality.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

not to go off subject, but isn't paint just a color pattern?

i know it's a breed but is it really a "breed"? as someone mentioned earlier their TB Paint? i've always been a bit confused by this one


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

tim62988 said:


> not to go off subject, but isn't paint just a color pattern?
> 
> i know it's a breed but is it really a "breed"? as someone mentioned earlier their TB Paint? i've always been a bit confused by this one


No, Paints are either QH's with color or QH/TB or TB with color. Pinto is the color registry.


----------



## Trouble4yaPaint (Dec 4, 2012)

I honestly think that my paint gelding is a human being!! He acts just like a kid.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

My reining bred paint mare was so easy - she is my heart horse. My cowhorse bred paint gelding was a pain, hot-blooded and full of himself... my western pleasure bred mare I just brought home is still a little wary, but very nice and I have really high hopes for her...

I love my mares, they demand a little more respect than the geldings I have owned, but once you have earned their trust you can't go wrong... and with paints, the more pleasure bred quarter horses are apt to be a little more quiet, while the running bred tbs will be a little hotter, but as others have said, every horse is a product of both nature and nurture, and you won't know what you have got until you start working with them... have fun and good luck


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

All I can speak for is my Paint and he is the most laid back, easy going, dare I say lazy, sweetest horse. Lots of personality. Obviously, it truly does depend on the individual horse, but couldn't miss an opportunity to plug the breed. I am very partial to Paints.


----------

